
Nginx v1.13.10 Released - nikolay
http://nginx.org/en/CHANGES#1.13.0
======
nikolay

        *) Change: SSL renegotiation is now allowed on backend connections.
    
        *) Feature: the "rcvbuf" and "sndbuf" parameters of the "listen"
           directives of the mail proxy and stream modules.
    
        *) Feature: the "return" and "error_page" directives can now be used to
           return 308 redirections.
           Thanks to Simon Leblanc.
    
        *) Feature: the "TLSv1.3" parameter of the "ssl_protocols" directive.
    
        *) Feature: when logging signals nginx now logs PID of the process which
           sent the signal.
    
        *) Bugfix: in memory allocation error handling.
    
        *) Bugfix: if a server in the stream module listened on a wildcard
           address, the source address of a response UDP datagram could differ
           from the original datagram destination address.

